# Mathews Z3 for sale



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Made a trade and ended up with a new bow again So now the Z3 is for sale.

Got it first of this year, gone through by Jake's right before the season to double check everything. Will not come with sight but will have stabilizer, Mathews quiver, and NAP drop away. Good shooting bow, got it dialed in and shooting bullet holes with 300 spine arrows, 70 pound limbs 28" draw, Mathews lost camo. Asking $650 OBO.

Not letting me upload a pic text me for a pic or with any questions. It's also listed on KSL

Four35724283four


----------

